# Impossible de retirer une partition bootcamp



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, je souhaite réinstaller Windows sur mon mac mini late 2012 (sous mac os mojave) mais j'ai merdé dans le formatage de ma partition bootcamp.

Je ne peux pas la formater et réattribuer ma partition à la partition principale.

Voici ce que j'obtiens dans le terminal avec diskutil list

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         363.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Multimedia              498.9 GB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         137.4 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +137.4 GB   disk2
                                Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume exBOOTCAMP              1.5 MB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.5 GB   disk3
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            259.5 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS TIME MACHINE            499.8 GB   disk4s2
```
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour *Olivier
*
Passe la commande informative :

```
df -H
```


elle mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le tableau retourné. C'est pour savoir si le volume *Multimedia* de la partition intermédiaire *disk0s3* --> contient des données...


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, oui j'ai des films, séries, photos,...
voici le tableau :


```
Filesystem                                               Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk3s1                                             364G   257G    97G    73%   1070736 9223372036853705071    0%   /
devfs                                                    201k   201k     0B   100%       680                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk3s4                                             364G   8.6G    97G     9%         1 9223372036854775806    0%   /private/var/vm
/dev/disk0s3                                             499G   459G    40G    93%     12887          4294954392    0%   /Volumes/Multimedia
map -hosts                                                 0B     0B     0B   100%         0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home                                              0B     0B     0B   100%         0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk4s2                                             500G   274G   226G    55%   2074243          4292893036    0%   /Volumes/TIME MACHINE
//GUEST:@Freebox%20Server._smb._tcp.local/Disque%20dur   245G   244G   1.3G   100% 237946982             1269112   99%   /Volumes/Disque dur
/dev/disk2s1                                             137G   1.7M   137G     1%        82 9223372036854775725    0%   /Volumes/exBOOTCAMP
/dev/disk5s1                                              67G   2.5M    67G     1%         0                   0  100%   /Volumes/UNTITLED
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Tu as *459 Go* d'occupés dans le volume *Multimedia*.

Il est possible de supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* du bas de disque > puis de supprimer sa partition de base = *disk0s4* > enfin de récupérer cet espace libéré à  la partition intermédiaire du volume *Multimedia* (impossible de le récupérer à la partition du haut = *disk0s2* et à son *Conteneur apfs*).

Cela fait > tu auras un disque à *3* partitions : *EFI* (*209 Mo* - de rigueur avec une table de partition *GPT*) > *apfs* - volume *Macintosh HD* (*363 Go*) > *jhfs+* - volume *Multimedia* (*636 Go*). Avec une telle configuration > tu ne peux pas installer Windows > car la partition *Multimedia* sera en trop.


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

Ok, je ne tiens pas spécialement à la partition Multimedia, je peux transférer l'important sur un autre DD. Quelle serait du coup la procédure ?

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Alors effectue d'abord les copies de fichiers que tu souhaites : *Multimedia* => volume d'un autre DDE -->

- préviens quand il sera possible de supprimer le volume *Multimedia* et sa partition...​


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

C'est bon !


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques --> que je sois sûr que les index de disques n'aient pas varié depuis le tableau de ce matin...


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         363.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Multimedia              498.9 GB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         137.4 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +137.4 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume exBOOTCAMP              2.7 MB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.5 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            257.2 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS TIME MACHINE            499.8 GB   disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :


```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime l'*apfs* du bas > *b)* supprime sa partition de base > *c)* supprime la partition intermédiaire de *Multimedia* > *d)* récupére la totalité de l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* du haut et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > *e)* réaffiche la tableau des disques

=> poste l'ensemble de l'affichage qui aura été retourné.


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

Voici la 1ère partie :


```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk3 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "exBOOTCAMP" on disk2s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s4 as a 128 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s4
Finished APFS operation on disk2
Started erase on disk0s4 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 Multimedia
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 636 476 821 504 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk3
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
```


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

Suite :


```
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (81+47) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (128+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (192+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (256+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (320+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (384+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (448+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (512+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (576+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (640+64) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (704+8) bitmap address (63f63)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (634086+26) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (634112+26) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635260+4) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635264+4) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635269+59) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635328+64) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635392+64) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635456+64) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635520+64) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635584+64) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635648+64) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (635712+59) bitmap address (63ef9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (749806+18) bitmap address (643e5)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (749824+64) bitmap address (643e5)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (749888+64) bitmap address (643e5)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (749952+64) bitmap address (643e5)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (750016+51) bitmap address (643e5)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (753958+26) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (753984+64) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (754048+15) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (754804+12) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (754816+19) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757043+13) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757056+64) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757120+64) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757184+64) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757248+64) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757312+38) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757414+26) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757440+64) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757504+27) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757552+16) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757568+59) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757649+47) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (757696+8) bitmap address (643ce)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (820867+61) bitmap address (64403)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (820928+64) bitmap address (64403)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (820992+64) bitmap address (64403)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (821056+64) bitmap address (64403)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
```


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

```
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 363 518 308 352 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            257.6 GB   disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS TIME MACHINE            499.8 GB   disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Comme tu peux le voir dans le tableau final des disques --> problème résolu. La partition principale fait de nouveau *1 To*.

- note : lors de la vérification de l'*apfs* > une sur-allocation de blocs a été détectée (due à une erreur de l'*apfs*). Ce qui n'a pas empêché le redimensionnement du *Conteneur apfs*.​


----------



## OlivierE (4 Janvier 2019)

Merci bcp !!!!

Pour ma gouverne : c'est quoi une surallocation de blocs ? et quelles conséquences ? 

Sinon, maintenant puis-je refaire une partition pour remettre mes fichiers et une autre pour bootcamp ?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Janvier 2019)

Les blocs sont des unités logiques de *512* octets par défaut. Les fichiers sont écrits sur une série de blocs chaque fois. Une sur-allocation de blocs veut dire que : trop de blocs sont identifiés (par le gestionnaire des blocs du système de fichiers *apfs*) --> comme occupés > par rapport à la taille des fichiers écrits sur les blocs.

----------

Pour les partitions > tu dois choisir : si tu veux installer Windows > tu ne dois pas créer une autre partition pour tes fichiers --> sinon l'Assistant BootCamp va refuser d'opérer sur le disque en le considérant comme trop partitionné.


----------



## OlivierE (5 Janvier 2019)

Merci bcp, je vais tenter ce matin l'installation de windows.


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2019)

OlivierE a dit:


> Merci bcp, je vais tenter ce matin l'installation de windows.


Attention à bien utiliser le bon fichier .iso, un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...tu ne pourras pas dire que tu ne savais pas.


----------



## OlivierE (7 Janvier 2019)

Tout est ok au niveau de l'installation. Seul soucis, je suis obligé d'utiliser un clavier de PC et une souris filaire classique de PC. Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de mettre mon clavier bluetooth Apple et ma Magic Mouse 1. En lisant les différents posts, j'ai cru comprendre que Bootcamp installait les drivers automatiquement. Si on pouvait m'aider car j'ai besoin de jongler entre windows et mac os assez régulièrement et j'aimerais profiter du sans fil pour mon clavier et souris.

Merci


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2019)

OlivierE a dit:


> Tout est ok au niveau de l'installation. Seul soucis, je suis obligé d'utiliser un clavier de PC et une souris filaire classique de PC. Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de mettre mon clavier bluetooth Apple et ma Magic Mouse 1. En lisant les différents posts, j'ai cru comprendre que Bootcamp installait les drivers automatiquement. Si on pouvait m'aider car j'ai besoin de jongler entre windows et mac os assez régulièrement et j'aimerais profiter du sans fil pour mon clavier et souris.


Ca dépend de l'année du modèle, mais dans ton cas j'ai un doute avec l'année 2012, car par défaut Assistant Boot Camp fait télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans un support USB, un disque ou une clé. Si ce support n'est pas connecté lors de l'installation, le fichier Setup.exe qui est dans le support ne peut pas se lancer automatiquement et installer les pilotes.

Est-ce qu'après l'installation de Windows tu as vu clairement une fenêtre affichant Bootcamp mentionnant l'installation des pilotes ? Si non, tu vas dans ce support et tu lances le fichier Setup.exe qui se trouve dans le dossier BootCamp. Sous Windows il faudra vérifier comme en réponse #8 que ton matériel est bien détecté.


----------



## OlivierE (7 Janvier 2019)

Non je n'ai pas eu ca… J'ai branché ma clé usb sur bootcamp et je l'ai laissé fonctionner tout seul… Ca m'a installé Windows 10 mais pas souvenir de drivers en plus. Je n'ai plus la clé usb que j'avais utilisé pour bootcamp. Comment puis-je installé à nouveau les drivers ?

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2019)

OlivierE a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas eu ca… J'ai branché ma clé usb sur bootcamp et je l'ai laissé fonctionner tout seul… Ca m'a installé Windows 10 mais pas souvenir de drivers en plus. Je n'ai plus la clé usb que j'avais utilisé pour bootcamp. Comment puis-je installé à nouveau les drivers ?


Commence par défaut, sous Windows en lançant Windows Update, si des mises à jour sont nécessaires elles seront proposées et installées.

Sinon, quelle est ta version Boot Camp sous macOS ? Tu ne risques rien, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et vois en cochant la bonne case si tu peux faire un nouveau téléchargement...





...oui l'écran est pour Windows 7 mais ça ne changera rien.


----------



## OlivierE (9 Janvier 2019)

C'est bon tout fonctionne. Merci bcp !


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2019)

OlivierE a dit:


> C'est bon tout fonctionne. Merci bcp !


Tu as fait comment, histoire que d'autres membres sachent quoi faire s'ils rencontrent ton problème ?


----------



## OlivierE (19 Janvier 2019)

Salut, alors j'ai fait comme tu m'avais demandé de faire, à savoir copier sur la clé USB les fichiers par l'intermédiaire. Puis j'ai fait setup sous windows et ça a marché.

Merci encore.


----------

